# Tough Decision!!



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Everyone knows that winter is slowly disappearing and that spring is on it's way!! Along with spring comes track season and good riding weather....... but I have a dilema..... I have to choose between riding more and track.... 

The pros of choosing track: I'll be in shape.....I'll get to get out of school.....I can see people more..... I'd letter.... I'd be keeping my promise to the principal that I'd be in all three sports so I could not take PE and have a studyhall instead (but other people who did this quit a sport already so I wouldn't be the first)

Cons: I'd be tired...... wouldn't have as much time to ride.... would get further behind in my homework..... I'd have to go from practice to riding and would be horribly sore..... Too many new people would prolly make it so I would practice and not go to all the meets

Just wondering what you think I should do...... I know that riding time is really good and I need to work with my horses for shows this year....... What do you think?

Incase it helps I usually do throwing events and sometimes running.....


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd say go for it! When i was in high school I loved staying super busy with after-school sports, riding, and working two jobs. It was a great way to meet friends, plus you're so pooped by the end of the day that it's easy fall asleep at night (and then be able to get up early for school).

As it gets closer to summer you'll have more and more daylight which means more and more time after school for sports and horses!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm with Equina.. I did track and kept riding 3 times per week, it's not terribly bad if you really think about it. Yes, you get tired, but you pull through.
Just make sure you don't fall behind on homework as well. School should be priority #1. (Gosh.. that's decided.. I'm officially ready to be a mom. Yuck.)


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

You should join track. I run track, ride horses, and play soccer all year round. It all works. And if you really love both, you'll make time and not complain about the pain. What do you run?


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd do it. I don't run track but I don't think horseback riding does anything for my personal fitness. So I do cycling.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Technically I'm not a runner.... just last year I got forced to do the 100 and some relays.... I'm actually a thrower.... but we do the same work outs as the sprinters anyway... I actually don't like track too much..... last year I got tricked into it :x but after 5 (when practice is over) we don't do anything more with the horses....... so that leaves me with weekends when i don't have track meets on saturdays


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I voted no for one reason. You said you would be further behind in your homework. Sounds like you have a lot on your plate and if you have too much something is going to end up in the trash and It shouldn't be your schoolwork.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well if you don't like it then don't do it.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh I just realized/remembered hmm whatever you want to call it.... that after track I would have musical practice for two hours.... so no matter what I wouldn't be able to go out and spend time with the horses  so I'm really leaning toward not doing track..... being with horses one day out of the week vs 7 hmmm I think anyone here would choose 7!!


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree. Just run in the park if you really like to run. Horses matter sooooo much more than anything to most people here, I'm sure. And if you have lots of homework... well that's no fun is it? :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, i hate homework..... ugh....... and track starts a week and a half earlier then it was supposed to...


----------



## emilou423 (Oct 6, 2007)

i voted no from personal experience which might be different from yours, but i chose soccer every fall over horses and have regreted it ever since (10-ish years). i wasn't a starter, i didn't LOVE soccer, and once high school was over, so was soccer, but my horses were still there, and i keep thinking how much more i could have done with them, how much further along we could be, if i had worked with them instead.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

emilou423 said:


> i voted no from personal experience which might be different from yours, but i chose soccer every fall over horses and have regreted it ever since (10-ish years). i wasn't a starter, i didn't LOVE soccer, and once high school was over, so was soccer, but my horses were still there, and i keep thinking how much more i could have done with them, how much further along we could be, if i had worked with them instead.


That's exactly what I'm thinking!!


----------

